# Walk On Lan - Turn Your Computer on/off through mobile



## orion420 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wake-on-LAN is fantastic. It lets you turn on a computer via the network, which is great when you need to turn on your home machine while you're at work. Most PCs these days support Wake-on-LAN. 
If your network socket still shows a green light after you've shut down computer, it probably supports Wake-on-LAN. The motherboard uses a small amount of power to monitor network traffic and look for special Wake-on-LAN packets. If it sees one, it will power up the system as if you had just pressed the on switch.

Compitatible With All J2ME Mobile Phones

Download


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 17, 2007)

have u downloaded n tried the software......n where does mobile fones fit in??? after reading wats on the webpage, it appears that the software can be used only over a network


----------

